# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Kingdoms of Camelot Style Map

## Jammy780

Hi, this is a the mapp of a game I play on facebook - Kingdoms of Camelot.



Ps. Ignore the numbers  :Smile: 

How would I go about making a map similar to that. I think it's called a perspective map.

I would also need to create building similar to them aswell. Like the image below.



Thanks for your help, again. I hope that if I mange to get some help, I can show you all how it went  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

This style is called isometric.  It is commonly used for computer gaming and pixelart.

The easiest way to create such a "map" (image?) is to start with the propper isometric grid and then use isometric clip-art (of which there is a fairly large amount on the net, mainly due to the proliferation of sim-xxx games that used such art).

The hard way to do it is to draw it all from scratch, in the isometric view.

A somewhat middle of the road approach is to make it in a 3d modeling program and render it using isometric perspective.

Hope that helps.

-Rob A>

----------


## Jammy780

Thank you very much, I'm searching it right now, that did help a lot and I think it's enough to get me started. Once again, thank you  :Smile:

----------

